# Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??



## pema (11. Feb. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Teich wird dieses Jahr zwei Jahre alt und ich überlege mir, ob ich einen kleinen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen beherben kann.
Bisher hatte ich mir noch keine Gedanken über die Teichtiefe gemacht...aber nach den letzten 14 Tagen Dauerfrost und einem Eisdicke von ungef. 35cm auf meinem Teich komme ich doch sehr in's Grübeln, ob mein Teich tief genug ist, um einem Schwarm Moderlieschen das Überleben im Winter zu sichern.
An der tiefsten Stelle ist der Teich 85cm  auf einer Fläche von 1,5x1,5m tief. Es gibt dann noch 70cm tiefe Stellen und 60cm Tiefe. 
Wie gesagt: bis zu diesem Winter habe ich geglaubt, der Teich sei für Moderlieschen geeignet...aber bei diesen Temperaturen?
Ich habe nicht vor, Technik einzuschalten. Dieses Jahr habe ich mal einen Styropor-Eisfreihalter ausprobiert, mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Rohr für die Luftversorgung in den Teich rutschte, dort festgefroren ist und ich den Styropordeckel nicht mehr runterbekomme, da er auch festgefroren ist:evil Ganz nebenbei ist dann auch noch das verbliebene Loch für das untergetauchte Lüftungsrohr zugefroren. O.k....mit heißem Wasser bekäme ich das noch in den Griff, aber es geht mir bei Tierhaltung doch um das Prinzip:  

Kann ich bei dieser Teichtiefe und doch solch dicker Eisschicht Fische in meinem Teich den Winter überleben lassen??

petra


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Petra 
Habe schon Goldfische in weniger Wasser überleben sehen .:? Nur ob das dann noch Artgerecht ist ich glaube nicht
glaube auch nicht das Dir einer sagt MACH DAS . Gruss Reiner



 Jedes Lebewesen hat ein recht auf Leben und das Artgerecht


----------



## Theo (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*



> Kann ich bei dieser Teichtiefe und doch solch dicker Eisschicht Fische in meinem Teich den Winter überleben lassen??



Moin Petra.
In unserer Stadt gibt es ein Regenrückhalte-Becken. Größe???ca 2-3Ha
Dieser See ist Normal rund 1m tief und friert bei diesen Temperaturen gut 30-50 cm tief.
Wenn du beim Schlittschuhlaufen an den Rändern das Eis betrachtest kannst du sehen wo das Wasser anfängt und das dort auch gleich das fischige Leben beginnt. Da sind nicht nur kleine __ Stichlinge sondern auch größere Fische zu sehen und allen geht es prächtig.
Der Mensch neigt dazu alles nach seinen Vorstellungen zu regeln. Die Natur fragt nicht nach Artgerechter Haltung, wenn man sie läßt regelt sie das auf perfekter Weise. 

Ich denke schon das du bei dir Fische halten kannst, somal Moderlischen sehr robust sind.


----------



## jenso (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Ich denke auch 70 cm sind arg knapp. Die __ Moderlieschen sind zwar harte Burschen und würden es vermutlich weitestgehend überleben...

Die Natur interessiert es nicht ob ein Individuum überlebt oder wie es lebt. Es kommt auf die Erhaltung der Art an und wenn die Art für den Lebensraum nicht geeignet ist wird mitleidlos die Konsequenz gezogen.  Als Tierhalter bist du allerdings sehr wohl für das in deiner Obhut lebende Tier verantwortlich. Die Verantwortung geht meiner Meinung nach auch weiter als das Tier am Leben zu halten.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## canis (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Petra

Wenn ich mir deine Teichgrösse und -tiefe anschaue, denke ich, dass du einen Versuch wagen kannst. 




Theo schrieb:


> Der Mensch neigt dazu alles nach seinen Vorstellungen zu regeln. Die Natur fragt nicht nach Artgerechter Haltung, wenn man sie läßt regelt sie das auf perfekter Weise.



Das stimmt an sich, aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Natur mitunter grausam sein kann. 

Kleines Beispiel: In einen Teich von mir, der als fischfrei konzipiert war, gelangten vor einigen Jahren durch __ Wasservögel - also ganz natürlich - __ Stichlinge rein (Teichmasse: ca. 30m2 gross, max. 60cm tief). Das habe ich im Sommer entdeckt, als sich die Fische bereits fortgepflanzt hatten. Ich machte mir viele Gedanken, wie ich die da wieder raus bekomme, da ich mit dem Netz zu ineffizient war, obwohl es kaum Verstecke im Teich gab. Wider erwarten half mir aber der Winter, denn bereits im ersten Winter, der nicht mal besonders streng war (war glaub ich 2008/09), löschte die Population restlos aus und seither ist der Teich wieder fischfrei. Alles ging also von A-Z natürlich vor sich, aber die Natur ist eben brutal und löscht mitunter auch ganze Bestände aus.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Petra,

ich denke schon, dass Du bei Deiner Teichgröße und Tiefe auf alle Fälle __ Moderlieschen
halten kannst.

Du hast ja doch ein ganz schönes Volumen.

LG Markus


----------



## pema (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure - doch sehr unterschiedlichen - Stellungnahmen

Gestern habe ich versucht, mit Hilfe eines Bohrers - die (ziemlich ungenau am Styroporlüftungsloch gemessene) Eisdicke herauszufinden. Tiefer als 18cm bin ich nicht gekommen
Da es bei euch Meinungen von 'geht' bis 'geht gar nicht' gibt, bin ich also doch auf mein Gefühl reduziert.  Was ich auf keinen Fall möchte, ist die 'Natur' in dieser Hinsicht eingreifen zu lassen. Ich besorge diese Fische und ich setzte sie in meinen Teich...also übernehme ich die Verantwortung für sie. 
Anders wäre es, wenn Vögel Fischeier eintragen.
Da mein Lebensglück nicht von __ Moderlieschen in meinem Teich abhängt, schau ich mir die ganze Angelegenheit doch noch etwas an
Ich hab's nicht eilig.
petra


----------



## Ulli (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Petra,

in meiner Nachbarschaft gibt es einen Teich mit ungefähr  den selben Abmessung und dem Volumen wie bei Dir. Es leben dort schon einige Jahre __ Moderlieschen und der Besitzer hat keine Technik im Einsatz. Die letzten 14 Tage hat er den Teich lediglich mit einem Stück Gewächshausfolie abgedeckt und den Fischlein geht es sehr gut!

Das kann man nicht 100% vergleichen, weil lokales Klima, Lage etc. eine Rolle spielen, aber ich würde es auch wagen.  Wenn noch einmal so ein Winter mit langen super-kalten Perioden kommt, dann etwas abdecken und das sollte funktionieren.

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Joerg (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Petra,
es spielen viele Faktoren ein Rolle.
Neben der Teichtiefe natürlich auch der Bodengrund und die Lage.

Mach doch nach dieser langen Frostperiode mal eine Messung, was den __ Moderlieschen noch für ein Platz übrig bleibt. Einen langen Bohrer wirst du schon auftreiben können. 

Zusätzlich lässt sich die Auskühlung des Teichs mit einer Isolierung recht günstig beeinflussen.


----------



## roli (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Petra,ich habe schon seit meheren Jahren Fische in meinen Teich,jetzt zwar nur noch eine Regenbogenforelle,aber ich hatte sonst auch nie Probleme.Wichtig finde ich den Schnee von der Eisoberfläche zu beseitigen um Licht in den Teich zu lassen.Ich hab zwar noch einen Aquariendurchlüfter am Teich laufen (dadurch ist immer ein kleines Loch frei) aber ich glaube es ginge auch ohne.
Gruss Roland.


----------



## pema (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo,
zwei Tage kurz über 0 Grad haben gereicht, um das Eis in meinem Teich ziemlich aufweichen zu lassen. An den Rändern können sogar die Vögel wieder trinken
Heute habe ich also noch einmal gebohrt. Mit einem 40cm Bohrer. 20cm Eisdicke sind dabei rausgekommen. Wenn man ungef. 5cm geschmolzenes Eis in den letzten 1,5 Tagen hinzurechnet, dürften es ungef. 25 cm Eis gewesen sein. 
Man kann sich ganz schön verschätzen. Gibt es eigentlich eine Methode, die Eisdicke zu messen...ohne ein Loch hinein zu bohren

Also, wenn nicht alles im Teich dieses Frühjahr daneben läuft werde ich mich doch mal auf die Suche nach ein paar netten __ Moderlieschen begeben.
petra
Falls das Profil von Dieter B. aus Bo immer noch stimmt und er zu viele Moderlieschen hat, kann er sich ja gerne mal bei mir melden


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Moin,

ich kann meinen Vorschreibern nur rechtgeben.

Klar, in erster Linie kommt es darauf an wo Du wohnst, klimatische Bedingungen etc.
Aber 70cm halte ich schon für sehr flach für eine Fischüberwinterung 

Teste doch mal nächsten Winter mit einem Eisfreihalter!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Heiko53 (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Petra,
der Teich sollte mindestens 1 Meter tief sein,die Frostgerenze ist 80 cm.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## pema (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 85 cm tief...nicht 70cm. Nur mal so nebenbei geschreiben.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*



Heiko53 schrieb:


> Hallo Petra,
> die Frostgerenze ist 80 cm.
> Gruß Heiko



Hi Heiko,

das kann man so net unbedingt pauschalieren, es kommt halt auch auf die Klimazone (wie lange bzw. wie kalt es wo durchschnittlich ist)  an.  wie tief der Frost reicht.

MfG Frank


----------



## Volker S (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hier mal ein Link mit dem man die ungefähre Frosteindringtiefe seiner Region erkennen kann (Links im Menü bitte die Stadt, die Eurem Wohnort am Nächsten liegt, auswählen).

Es kommt im übrigen nicht auf die übrig bleibende Wassertiefe unterhalb der Eisschicht an ("... habe 70cm Wassertiefe und 30cm Eis, also kann ich mir für den restlichen Teil Fische anschaffen"). Wie man aus obigen Link erkennen kann (steht auf Düsseldorf) hatten wir bis in 50cm Tiefe Bodenfrost. Wenn Du nur einen Teich mit 70cm hast, bleiben 20cm Heizwirkung. Das wird sehr eng, weil die 50cm darüber gefrorener Boden sind und die evtl. entstehende Wärme im Teich wieder aufzehren. Zusätzlich kommt noch die dicke Eisschicht hinzu. Entstehendes Eis liefert Wärme - schmelzendes Eis entzieht der Umgebung Wärme. Und: Schmelzwasser hat ca. 0°C.

Von den komfortablen 4°C ist man mit 70 cm Teichtiefe weit entfernt - sehr weit entfernt. Ich selber habe so einen Teich, und ohne Heizung (1000 Watt für 11.000 Liter Betonbecken reichen aus / habe aber zur Zeit 2000 Watt in Schaltintervallen installiert). Habe das hier im Westen noch nie machen müssen - diesen Winter schon.
Augenblicklich bringe ich ca. 750 Watt/h (auf 24h) rein. Während der Frostperiode habe bei 16cm Eisdicke Wasser abgelassen - damit die Eisschicht nicht weiter wächst und ich eine Isolierende Luftblase rein bekomme (man braucht auch etwas weniger Heizleistung, da weniger Wasser und 20cm der oberen Wand sind nicht mehr mit Wasser in Kontakt (oben ist 'die Wand/der Frost' am Kältesten). Ferner wurden die Eisöffnungen (einmal durch eine Wisa-Pumpe, einmal durch den Tauchsieder) mit Styrodur abgedeckt. So konnte ich den Teich gut aufheizen, und es entstand auch keine zweite Eisschicht mehr.
Da ich nach wie vor noch keine brauchbare Erdwärme registriere, muss ich die Energie, die mir das schmelzende Eis entzieht immer noch selber beibringen.
Am Sonntag habe ich mal direkt den Stecker gezogen (nachdem eine Warmfront hier die Kälte verscheucht hatte).
Ergebnis: 
Montag: 3,6°C
Dienstag: 2,2°C
Mittwoch: 1,5°C

...und das am Boden gemessen. An der Oberfläche (ca. 1m Loch Eisfrei): 0,6°C.

-volker-


----------



## Klausile (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Leute,
das mit der Frosttiefe ist eine sehr wage sache.
Im vorletzten Winter 2009-2010 hatte ich folgende Situation.
Tiefe ca. 1,4 Meter. Eisdecke, aber dank Luftsprudler mit angewärmter Luft immer ein Loch frei.
Eines Tages entdecke ich, bei Tauwetter, unter dem tauenden Eis einen Toten Koi.
Also schnell die Temperatur am Grund geprüft - nur noch 0,5 °C.
Mit viel Frischwasser habe dann die Temp erhöhen können. Hätte ich nichts unternommen hätte der Teich evtl. kpl. durchfrieren können.
Seit dem habe ich trotz PE Bällen und Foliendach auch immer noch eine Heizung mit 3 kw laufen.
Es gibt einfach zu viele Faktoren, die das Einfrieren beeinflussen.
Bei uns ist es wohl der Wind, der stetig über den Teich zieht.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## pema (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*


was heißt das jetzt alles?
Man kann mit 80cm auf der grünen Seite sein und mit 1,40m immer noch Pech haben?
Ich entnehme doch langsam den Antworten, dass man es einfach nicht so genau sagen kann. Klar, wenn jemand nur 60cm Tiefe hat, ist Fischhaltung nicht zu empfehlen. Und sicher ist es besser, 1,20m zu haben als 85cm...aber sicher ist das dann auch nicht
Mal schaun...wie geschrieben: mein Lebensglück hängt nicht von der Haltung von Fischen in meinem Teich ab

petra


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Petra,
auf der sicheren Seite bis du mit 85cm sicher nicht. 
Es könnte dir bei einem harten Winter der gesamte Bestand eingehen.
Ob das passiert, hängt von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab.

Damit so was nicht passiert, kann man einige Vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffen.
Den Teich z.B. komplett mit Styrodur abdecken, möglicherweise bis auf eine kleine offene Stelle.
Mit WW die notwendige Temperatur halten, auch ein Heizer kann das.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Petra,
die Frage ist nicht, ob der Teich komplett zufriert, sondern ob die Fische unter der Eisdecke ausreichend Sauerstoff haben, und das Wasser nicht zu nahe 0°C kommt.
Hierzu gibt es verschiedene Maßnahmen, jeden Winter hier viel diskutiert. Ich bin überzeugt, dass Du bei Dir Fische halten kannst. Es ist abzusehen, dass wir wieder in eine Phase wärmerer Winter eintreten. Dies sollte Dir genug Möglichkeiten geben, verschiedenene Möglichkeiten zu testen, bis Du "Deine" gefunden hast. Dieses Jahr haben wir ja gerade mal einen Monat "Dauerfrost" gehabt, ganz im Gegensatz zum letzten... .


----------



## Volker S (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

...wieviel Grad halten Fische eigentlich aus - ohne sie zu sehr zu stressen? Allein vom Ruhebild der Fische sehe ich beispielsweise keinen Unterschied, ob sie bei 2°C vor sich hindösen und manchmal sehr langsam den Standort wechseln - oder ob sie dies bei 4°C machen.

-volker-


----------



## canis (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Volker, in folgendem Dokument sind von den meisten heimischen Fischarten - die wir ja nicht selten auch in unseren Teichen beherbergen - die Temperaturpräferenzen mitsamt Angaben zu Toleranzwerten angegeben (sofern Daten dazu vorliegen):

http://www.rhone-thur.eawag.ch/temperaturpraeferenzen1.pdf


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Volker,
die halten eine Menge aus, wenn sie entsprechende Reserven für diese Zeit haben.
Ausreichend Sauerstoff und wenig giftige Substanzen im Wasser mal vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Volker S (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Ich denke auch das die eine 'Menge' aushalten können, und das die Fische unter 4°C Panik bekommen und verstärkt umher schwimmen halte ich für ein Ammenmärchen. Habe selbst Warmwasserfische in der Tiefkühltruhe 'behandelt' um sie (dann natürlich tot) zu sezieren (um die Krankheit zu ermitteln - keine Sorge, das habe ich vielleicht in meinem Aquarienleben vielleicht 2x gemacht).
Die Fische 'vereisen' einfach. Genauso stelle ich mir das bei den Kaltwasserfischen vor. Bloß wie genau - ab welcher Temperatur irgendein Versagen (Herz, Kiemenumsatz etc.) eintritt - darüber gibt es wohl keine verwertbaren Dokumente - oder?

@canis,
danke für den Link - aber 'die untere kritische Temperatur bei Goldfischen beginnt bei 17°C an' -> diese Aussage ist wie 'im Winter ist es kälter als im Sommer' - trotzdem mal abgespeichert. Unter einem Limit stelle ich mir folgende Aussage beispielsweise vor: Fisch X hält bei besten Umfeld (gutes Wasser, Ruhezone->keine Jagd) über einen längeren Zeitraum (maximal 3 Tage) 1,0°C aus. Tageweise 0,8°C. Das sind definierte Limits (für mich jedenfalls).

...wie schon oben angefragt - gibt es aussagekräftigere Dokumente?


-volker-


----------



## canis (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Das verlinkte Dokument ist die beste zusammenfassende Studie zur Thematik, die ich kenne. Es wurde in der Vergangenheit mit allen möglichen Fischarten experimentiert und die meisten Resultate davon wurden wohl auch irgendwo veröffentlicht. Nur ist das dann halt meist Primärliteratur (Diplomarbeiten etc.), wo man sich die Angaben mühsam zusammensuchen muss. 

Wenn du weisst, für welche Fischart es dich wirklich interessiert, dann kannst du in dem Dokument ja mal einen Blick in das Literaturverzeichnis werfen. Denn bei den Fischarten ist ja jeweils belegt, woher die Angaben stammen. Wenn du in diesen Arbeiten suchst, wirst du vielleicht genauere Werte erhalten.


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Volker,
ich habe noch mal ein wenig nachgelesen, aber keine Studie gefunden, bei der Fische bis zum Tot abgekühlt wurden.
Von einigen Teichbesitzern mit Koi weiß ich, dass Temperaturen bis 1° keine größeren Probleme bereiten, solange der Rest passt.
Hier sollte man aber keine Experimente machen, da normale Messungen auch mal gern 1° danaben liegen.
Auch der Zustand des Wassers und äußere Störfaktoren spielen eine große Rolle.


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

David,
das Dokument fasst die "passenden" Umgebungsbedingungen sehr gut zusammen und ist als Referenz für die verschiedenen erwähnten Fische sehr gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Volker S (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*



Joerg schrieb:


> Volker,
> ich habe noch mal ein wenig nachgelesen, aber keine Studie gefunden, bei der Fische bis zum Tot abgekühlt wurden.
> Von einigen Teichbesitzern mit Koi weiß ich, dass Temperaturen bis 1° keine größeren Probleme bereiten, solange der Rest passt.
> Hier sollte man aber keine Experimente machen, da normale Messungen auch mal gern 1° danaben liegen.
> Auch der Zustand des Wassers und äußere Störfaktoren spielen eine große Rolle.



Hallo Joerg,
ich denke mal - in Anbetracht fehlender anders lautender Dokumente - kann man Deine Aussage/Erfahrungswert ruhigen Blutes so stehen lassen. Dies ist zwar ein Bereich (1°C) wo meistens keiner der Teichbesitzer drüber schreibt (weil es dann sofort in Richtung Tierquälerei abdriftet) trotzdem finde ich solche Aussagen richtig. Ich selbst habe diesen Winter erst bei 1,5°C (geeichtes Thermometer bei 0°C - Thermometer ist immer im Teich) zugeheizt. Meine normal gesetzte Temperatur war bisher immer 2°C. Diese Temp. habe ich in den letzten 4 Jahren einmal erreicht (2,1°C). 
Dieses Jahr war/ist der Bodenfrost hier im Westen aber viel tiefer eingedrungen, so dass ich zuheizen musste.

Zum hier geposteten Dokument: Es mag ja sein, das dort in anderen Bereichen nachprüfbare Ergebnisse drin stehen. Aber mit seinen 'Goldfischwerten' kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Das deckt sich doch in keinster Weise mit den 10.000den von Goldfischen, die hier in Teichen gehalten werden.

Hier ein Link eines anderen Buches (runter scrollen zu den Werten von __ Goldfisch und Co - im Text steht das es je nach Fischart Abweichungen nach unten und oben exisistieren - was auch trivial ist. -----> Link. Die Werte sind für mich nachvollziehbarer. Hier wird zwar auch der optimalste Bereich in den vitalen Bereich der Fische gelegt - aber in diesem Kontext kommt das einfach besser rüber.

-volker-


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Volker,
das Problem sind meist die anderen Bedingungen, die man nicht so genau erfassen kann.
Auch Wenige haben die Möglichkeiten, die Temperatur in dem Bereich so genau zu messen.

Geschwächte Fische, sind besonders gefährdet. Das lässt sich meist nicht so einfach vor dem Winter feststellen.
Auch welche, die sich noch nicht langsam an die Extremwerte gewöhnen konnten, sind empfindlicher.
Temperaturschwankungen oder äußere Stresfaktoren sollten in der Regel gefährlicher sein als ein mal langsam erreichter Minimalwert.

Wer will schon seine Haustiere an die Grenze bringen?
Ich nicht, daher habe ich ein paar Maßnahmen ergriffen, die diesen Fall minimieren. 

Will ich meinen Kindern erklären, dass Heinz-Herbert nun tot ist, weil

- der Teich keine Isolierung hatte
- der Teich zu flach ist
- der Sauerstoffgehalt zu klein war und er daher erstickt ist
- die X€ für die Notfall Heizung nicht ausgeben wurden 
- ...

und sie ihn nun nicht mehr mit der Hand füttern können ??


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Jörg,
da gebe ich Dir recht !
Es ist verdammt schwer, bei einem vereisten Teich Wassertemperatur und Sauerstoffwerte (oder sollte ich besser sagen: Wasserqualität?9 zu messen bzw. für Dritte vorherzusagen. Die Komplexität des Themas lässt nicht erwarten, dafür gute Antworten in der Literatur zu finden.
Wer von misst Temperaturen in Bodennähe in verschiedenen Teichtiefen, Temperaturen in den Aufenthaltsbereichen der Fische, und die zugehörigen Wasserwerte?
Also verbleibt viel Empirie... . Wenig Waserbewegung sorgt für "gute" Wassertemperaturen in einem ausreichend tiefen Teich (>50..80 cm), aber garantiert nicht ein gutes O2/CO2-Verhältnis.


----------



## Volker S (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hi,

ich gebe offen zu, dass man diese Thematik nicht so einfach abhandeln kann. Da spielen sehr viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Beispielsweise könnte man seine Fische augenscheinlich bei 2°C Mindesttemperatur 'durchbringen' und ein Teil der Besatzung (bestimmte Art) stirbt einem dann einen Monat später bei 10°C Wassertemperatur weg. Die wenigsten bringen das evtl. auf eine Disharmonie körpereigener Abwehrstoffe (der nun sterbenden Art) mit den vorhergegangenen Wintertiefsttemperaturen in Verbindung.

Vielleicht sollte man die gemachten Erfahrungen von Koi-Besitzer direkt mit einer Warnung konfrontieren: Es KANN gut gehen (1°C Mindesttemperatur) - jedoch bewegt man sich hier auf sehr dünnen Eis. Es KANN auch in die Hose gehen. Wenn es irgendwie geht, vermeidet man am Besten solche Temperaturen (1°C finde ich wirklich schon heftig).

-volker-


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo zusammen,


Petra fragt aber speziell nach __ Moderlieschen.

Bei größeren Fischen wie Goldfischen oder Kois hätte ich sofort abgeraten.

ML sind in meinen Augen die unempfindlichsten Fische was die Temperatur anbelangt. 
Wenn sie jetzt einen Schwarm mit 20 oder 30 Fischen einsetzt, so ist der Sauerstoffbedarf
nicht größer wie bei einem größeren __ Goldfisch.
Immerhin hat sie ja einen Tiefenbereich von über 2 m² mit immerhin 85 cm.
Das ist zwar nicht optimal aber für ML mit Sicherheit ausreichend.
Laut ihrem Profil lebt sie irgendwo im Rheinland ( falls ich es richtig gesehen habe).
Dort sind die Winter ja eher milder, als wie bei uns wo wir momentan 50 cm Schnee haben
und immer noch Frost.
Selbst wenn einmal solche Kälteperioden wie heuer drin sind, friert ihr Teich mit Sicherheit 
nicht weiter wie 30 cm durch, das restliche Volumen ( da ja noch größere Teile mit 70 cm
vorhanden sind -  das sind bei Petra minimum 2 m³ , eher viel mehr), reicht in meinen Augen
auf alle Fälle für eine sichere Überwinterung der Moderlieschen aus.
Ich hatte bei mir bis letztes Jahr auch nur eine Tiefe von 1 m bei ca 8m³ Volumen -
und hatte meine 200 ML Problemlos überwintert. Dabei konnte ich einmal Eisdicken
von über 30 cm messen.

Also von meiner Sicht spricht nichts gegen Moderlieschen in Petras Teich.


LG Markus


----------



## canis (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*



Volker S schrieb:


> Zum hier geposteten Dokument: Es mag ja sein, das dort in anderen Bereichen nachprüfbare Ergebnisse drin stehen. Aber mit seinen 'Goldfischwerten' kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Das deckt sich doch in keinster Weise mit den 10.000den von Goldfischen, die hier in Teichen gehalten werden.
> 
> Hier ein Link eines anderen Buches (runter scrollen zu den Werten von __ Goldfisch und Co - im Text steht das es je nach Fischart Abweichungen nach unten und oben exisistieren - was auch trivial ist. -----> Link. Die Werte sind für mich nachvollziehbarer. Hier wird zwar auch der optimalste Bereich in den vitalen Bereich der Fische gelegt - aber in diesem Kontext kommt das einfach besser rüber.


Volker, selbst wenn du dich mit den angegebenen Werten nicht anfreunden kannst, treffen sie dennoch zu. Nur müsste man halt genau lesen, was sie aussagen - dafür lese man am besten die ganze Einleitung zu Beginn des Dokuments. Es steht nämlich nirgends, dass z.B. Goldfische bei unter 17°C sterben. Die ermittelten Werte werden mit standartisierten Versuchsmethoden erhoben und das kritische Temperaturminimum, das beim Goldi mit 17°C angegeben wird, sagt nur aus, dass bei einer schnellen Abkühlung unter diesen Wert der Fisch nicht mehr imstande ist, die wärmeren Wasserschichten aufzusuchen. Der Teichbesitzer sollte sich also nicht zu fest an diese Werte klammern, da diese nicht direkt auf Gartenteiche übertragbar sind. 

Dennoch ist dieses Dokument etwas vom besten, was es zu den Temperaturpräferenzen von heimischen Süsswasserfischen gibt. Ich kenne zumindest kein anderes, welches die bekannten Werte zu den heimischen Arten besser und bündiger zusammenfasst, auch wenn man sie zu lesen verstehen muss. Die Angabe im von dir verlinkten Buch ist insofern fragwürdig, als dass einfach ein sehr grosser Temperaturbereich (ohne weitere Abstufung) generell für "Kaltwasserfische wie Goldfische und Kois" angegeben wird, so als wären Kaltwasserfische alle gleich. Dabei unterscheiden sich viele Arten grundlegend in ihren Temperaturpräferenzen und viele haben eben ganz unterschiedliche Maxima bzw. Minima.


----------



## pema (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*



> Petra fragt aber speziell nach __ Moderlieschen.



Hallo Markus,
danke noch mal für diesen Einwand. Bei meiner Teichgröße und Teichtiefe würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen,  Goldfische oder Koi halten zu wollen.
Aber offensichtlich gibt es doch Bedarf für Diskussionen von Koihalten bzgl. der Wassertiefe und -temperatur

Übrigens komme ich nicht aus dem Rheinland, sondern aus dem Ruhrgebiet und der jetzige Winter war (ist) deshalb so hart für den Teich, weil es bei uns über 14 Tage Dauerfrost im zweistelligen Bereich gegeben hat...aber ohne jede schützende und isolierende Schneedecke.

Gerade habe ich zum ersten mal die Wassertemperatur in einer tieferen Wasserschicht gemessen - der Deckel von meinem Styroporeisfreihalter ging nämlich nun endlich ab - es waren 3°Grad.
Mal ganz nebenbei: das erste, was ich gesehen habe, als ich den Deckel abgemacht habe, waren wegschwimmende __ Rückenschwimmer. Wie überleben die eigentlich eine solch geschlossene Eisdecke? Schließlich müssen die doch Sauerstoff aus der Luft aufnehmen
petra


----------



## admh (29. März 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo Petra,

der ehemalige Eigentümer unseres neuen Teichs mit nur 70cm Tiefe (mit Teichpumpe und Filter)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34805

hatte vor 15 Jahren 6 Goldfische eigesetzt. Die Population ist mit den Jahren auf 15 Tiere gestiegen. Im Februar haben wir Haus und Teich übernommen. Die vor dem Winter vorhandenen 9 Tiere haben mit Ausnahme eines Tieres alle den Winter überlebt (Eisdicke - selbst nachgebohrt 30cm). 
Unser Miniteich am anderen Haus (1000l natürlich ohne Fische) war auch nicht ansatzweise durchgefroren.

Hier in NRW (Mülheim) können bei geschützter Lage durchaus geringere Wassertiefen ausreichen. Die Winter sind hier nunmal sehr selten hart.
Wegen der geringen Wassertiefe und der geringen Teichgröße werde ich keine Goldfische mehr einsetzen. In Frage kommen allenfalls __ Moderlieschen. 

Da Dein Teich größer ist, würde ich es machen. 

VG

Andreas


----------



## anju (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo, ich hatte bis letztes Wochenende einen Teich mit ca.1500 l und einer max. Tiefe von 74 cm. Ich hatte 6 __ Moderlieschen und 2 Goldelritzen. Es waren mal 10 aber die anderen wurden von den Libellenlarven gefressen. Einzige Technik, wenn man es so nennen will ist ein Oxidator für den ich eine 19,9 % Wasserstoffperoxydlösung verwende. Die Fische haben die ca. 35 cm Eis problemlos überstanden und sind putzmunter. Seit letzten Wochenende ist der Teich größer und etwas tiefer. Er hat jetzt ca. 4500 l und ca 80 cm Tiefe. Heute habe ich noch 5 Moderlieschen eingesetzt und 10 Goldelritzen. Also müsste das bei deinem Teich ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Viele Grüsse Andrea

P.S. Hab noch kein aktuelles Bild vom Teich


----------



## pema (31. März 2012)

*AW: Eisdecke - Wassertiefe - Fischhaltung??*

Hallo,
ich habe mich auch schon entschlossen, es dieses Jahr mit __ Moderlieschen zu versuchen. 
Aber ich warte lieber noch ein paar Wochen

petra


----------

